# Speaking Event in Dallas / Fort Worth



## Scott (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:



> As you know, the new film Ben Stein has made, "Expelled: No Intelligence Allowed", will open on 1100 screens nationwide this Wednesday. What Rush Limbaugh calls the "drive-by" media is not covering this, as it exposes the militant atheism and some of the motives of the more vocal Darwinists. At least when it comes to issues of faith, the Darwinists are NOT the stereotypical white-lab-coated scientists "in search of the truth". Additionally, the movie exposes the links between Darwinism and Hitler's "final plan", as well as the American eugenics movement (that later became "Planned Parenthood"). To find a theater near you, please see: EXPELLED: No Intelligence Allowed.
> 
> Importantly, one of the philosophers interviewed in the new movie is Dr. David Berlinski. He openly questions whether Darwinism can explain profound complexities in the biological world, and has debated some of the "best" the Darwinists have to offer.
> 
> ...


----------

